# Frankreich Angeln Zelten Grillen



## Syros (3. März 2006)

Hi,
im Sommer möchten wir für 2tage oder mehr in Frankreich angeln gehen grillen und Zelten.Da ich In BW Karlsruhe wohne hätte ich eine Frage ob jedem von euch sich da auskennt zb. wo es so einen See gibt wo wir diese Möglichkeiten hätten?Der See sollte nicht weit weg von uns sein max 100km
Nett wäre eine internet seite wo ich mich weiter informieren könnte!!
Ich bedanke mich im voraus und hoffe auf viele Antworten#h


----------



## Syros (4. März 2006)

*AW: Frankreich Angeln Zelten Grillen*

Kann mir den keiner helfen oder was?|kopfkrat


----------



## karpfenjäger (4. März 2006)

*AW: Frankreich Angeln Zelten Grillen*



			
				Syros schrieb:
			
		

> Kann mir den keiner helfen oder was?|kopfkrat


also ich kenn da einen see heisst moulin oder so super karpfensee nicht zu gross aber mega karpfen drin


----------



## Syros (5. März 2006)

*AW: Frankreich Angeln Zelten Grillen*

Wo liegt dieser see ungefähr?Was gibt es da noch außer Karpfen?
HAt jemand noch ein paar infos?


----------



## Dart (5. März 2006)

*AW: Frankreich Angeln Zelten Grillen*

http://www.karpfenspezialisten.de/etangdumoulin.html
Gruss Reiner


----------



## Syros (5. März 2006)

*AW: Frankreich Angeln Zelten Grillen*

Vielen dank,kennen sie vielleicht noch ein paar Seen oder Flüße?


----------



## Dart (5. März 2006)

*AW: Frankreich Angeln Zelten Grillen*

Haiho, wir Angler duzen uns doch wohl,oder? #6 
Schau dich mal auf den spezialisierten Karpfenanglerseiten um, da findest du ne Menge Gewässerinfos. Google, spuckt sicher auch ne Menge Infos aus. Ich selber hatte bislang noch nicht das Vergnügen in Frankreich zu fischen 
Gruss Reiner|wavey:


----------



## Syros (5. März 2006)

*AW: Frankreich Angeln Zelten Grillen*

Ok vielen danke das werde ich mal machen


----------

